# which rims to get???



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

here are some pics of my car i want to get some 18s and wanted to see with u guys which ones will look the best with the car


























the rims


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd say get the mesh design one, but make sure it's light. It's sorta ass backwards to get a rim that's styled after a racing rim yet weighs a ton.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HP's for sure.. But I bet there the most expensive huh?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I like thge Enkies, they kinda remind me of my Konigs.......but go with the HP's if you can cut it....


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

the first set of rims would look great on your car :cheers:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

They're all about the same price, but i think im gonna have to go with Hps


----------



## 1SentraBeast (Mar 5, 2005)

those look good too


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

one of the last two


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I think teh bronze Falkens would look good on it. I don't know why, I normally hate Falken's rims, but I think they'd go good on yours... they kinda look like a tweaked version of what your car could have come with. (if Nissan wasn't in that mid-90's design slump)

EDIT:Where'd you get your Jap. Lic. Plate?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If I were you, I'd go with the Enkei's. Only thing is I think your car looks tight with 17's. 18's would be really pushing it. Maybe I'd have to see it though.

The HP's would be my second choice.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> They're all about the same price, but i think im gonna have to go with Hps



BTW how did you get your fogs yellow? I doesn't just look like the bulb? I have Piaa ions and mine don't look like that and that was the affect I was going for. Thanx


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

First off.. your car is tight as fuck the way it is..

The way it looks now.. looks mean.. solid.. tight shit.. props

How much did you lower it.. and with what? Cut springs..?

I'd get one of the last two.. stay with the silver.. dope shit


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I think you should leave it the way it is.

As far as I know, the 18" HP's are not available in the 4 lug. Tried to get some for my Spec V a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

JMMotorsports said:


> As far as I know, the 18" HP's are not available in the 4 lug. Tried to get some for my Spec V a couple weeks ago.



Disreguard, they are available in a 4 lug, just did not have the 114.3's availabe.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*Ur car is my inspiration.*



im2kwik4u said:


> here are some pics of my car i want to get some 18s and wanted to see with u guys which ones will look the best with the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

No, but really... where'd you get your Jap. plate?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the last one.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uni said:


> First off.. your car is tight as fuck..
> 
> The way it looks now.. looks mean.. solid.. tight shit.. props
> ... dope shit


Best expression is the first line.

Seth


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

IMO, those rims (with the exception of the HP) dont really match the car. i'm not really feelin the hp's on our cars either. i am a HUGE fan of Rotas. maybe some grids? light, cheap, and purdy, now thats a great combination :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the HPs

(but then again, im into VIP so the offset looks real hot IMO)


----------

